# Klipsch Promedia 2.1 refurb?



## satindemon4u (Nov 16, 2011)

*Looking for 2.1 Speakers*

Ok so new question. Since some people have stated that the Klipsch 2.1 speakers are pretty viable to breaking I was wondering if there are any other speakers for about the same price, maybe a little more, that can offer the same sound quality. Ideas?


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 16, 2011)

these speakers like to break.


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 16, 2011)

as long as you have a warranty then take em!


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 16, 2011)

I've owned these speakers for 3 years. They sound as good as my Polk Audio bookshelf speakers, and they've never given me a problem.


----------



## satindemon4u (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks guys and bumblebee, looks like you may have had some shitty luck?


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 16, 2011)

satindemon4u said:


> Thanks guys and bumblebee, looks like you may have had some shitty luck?



no it's the other way around. the Klipsch ProMedia 2.1 have a high failure rate. I think it's due to the controller. my set broke but I never figured out what was wrong.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 16, 2011)

okay so it's the 6 pin din cable that runs from the controller to the amp. it looks like a lot of people are having problems with the amp as well. 

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=975613
http://community.klipsch.com/forums/13.aspx


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 16, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> no it's the other way around. the Klipsch ProMedia 2.1 have a high failure rate. I think it's due to the controller. my set broke but I never figured out what was wrong.



Yup, fairly high for speakers, but most people get 3 year out of them. By that point, I kinda feel like I've received my money's worth.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 16, 2011)

I have no idea how long they will last. mine certainly didn't last 3 years.


----------



## jpierce55 (Nov 17, 2011)

I can't say on the 2.1's. I bought my 5.1's in February of 2003.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 17, 2011)

I know people that have a working XBOX 360 Arcade, so I guess the non-lead based solder is not a design flaw and I'm imagining things...


----------



## satindemon4u (Nov 17, 2011)

Well in that case let's say I wanted something else.

Are there any other speakers that can offer the great sound quality that these supposedly do, with around the same price? Also, would like the sub to be as powerful as the one in this 2.1 set. If possible that is.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 17, 2011)

sometimes there are refurbished or second hand M-Audio Studiophile AV40 on eBay.


----------

